# Ear Cleaning and my dogs...grrrr!!!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So I bought some ear cleaner at the vet's tonight because Jax's ears are getting nasty. The tech showed me how to do it on Baron, our dobie foster. He sat like such a gentleman while she put it in, rubbed it around and cleaned it out. It looked soooo easy!!

Get home. Try to do Jax. She's jumping around like I'm trying to kill her. Finally get some in her ear instead of down the side of her head. Get hers cleaned and move on to the next dog. Same thing with Sierra and Banshee!

Any ideas on how to get them to sit still for this? Or do I trade all three of them in for for the doberman!?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Did you spray the bottle directly into her head thus causing instant insanity?

I soak 3 big giant cotton balls then put each one in the ear, apply a treat to the dogs mouth, another cotton ball..


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a vet tell me "you need to have Baron trained because he doesn't let us clean his ears" HUH? I do the same thing when my wife tries to put drops in my eyes. Usually ends up with her sitting on me holding my head down to get the drops in. I can tell you that Baron used to be like that with the ear cleaning. I don't think he liked the sound of the bottle and of course the juice running down in his ears. We got the ear cleaning wipes and now he lets me take my finger and dig down inside to get the yukkies. You should see his face its like "oh man right there thats the stuff"


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

i feel your pain. Sage kept trying to either eat the cotton ball or squirm around and when he'd get free he'd look at me like we were playing the best game ever! Finally i cut up some cubes of cheese and hot dog bits busted out my best twister moves and got his ears clean and made a huge mess in the process....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why yes I did!









Banshee was the best of the three. She was like "oh yeah..that's the spot" after I got it in her ear. Jax was terrible!! I"m trying the cotton balls and cheese tomorrow nite!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

How often do you all clean their ears? IS it something I should be doing for my 2? I don't see or smell anything gross so never think about cleaning them...


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Why don't ya try nails before bed yet? HAHAHHAHaahahahhahahahahaa

Mine just hide when I get near the ear bottle of meds!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nails? That's a snap.

Zisso - I bought it because Jax's ears were starting to look a little nasty. Baron's ears are terrible.

Sierra is almost 4 and her ears were still pretty clean.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's MUCH easier if you've got someone else holding their head still! But I agree with Jenn, saturating a cotton ball often works when squirting that cold stuff right into the ear canal is just not going to happen, lol!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I use a all natural wipe to clean Stark's ears if they get dirty (usually from him laying and rolling in the dirt).

Should I be using the cleaner or can I keep using the natural wipes? I use them to do a quick wipe down of his fur and paws as well..


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Do you always have to use that stuff? Like to pour in their ears??
I clean Kilos ears like once every 2 weeks. Just with water and a soft paper towel. Hes naughty at first...then I tell him to lay down and he understands that he might as well just let me do it.....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Should I be using the cleaner or can I keep using the natural wipes? I use them to do a quick wipe down of his fur and paws as well..


If you're not having problems with the ears, occasional use of wipes is fine for general maintenance. I rarely do anything with my dogs' ears because it's not an issue for us.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We used the wipes with Beau so when I brought Stark home I just assumed they were okay to use.

We have never had any problems and I usually only use them when they are really dirty (which isn't often at all).


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

The cottonball trick sounds like a great idea. I've never tried that.

I find that if I can sit a dog in a corner between my legs, sometimes that makes it easier to control. Because he can't back up and you can keep him from moving forward by giving a hug with one hand and squirting the drops in with the other hand. Of course, it helps to have a third hand to hold the ear still and open...lol. Unfortunately, pretty soon he's going to learn that sitting in a corner = ear cleaning time.


----------

